
Sex drive-in - smacktoward
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_drive-in
======
hnewsshadowbans
Here we are in a world that supposedly treasures the ability of consenting
adults to do whether we want yet paid sex is still illegal and in fact being
restricted further in places it was formerly allowed.

~~~
eindiran
That's a fair take, but I don't think it really applies to the article: almost
all of the countries mentioned in it have prostitution some flavor of
legalized via Abolitionism or Legalization (Germany, the Netherlands,
Switzerland) or Neo-Abolitionism (Sweden).

See:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostitution_in_Europe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostitution_in_Europe)

------
glouwbug
And here I am in Canada without a car. At least weed is legal.

~~~
serf
well, I suppose if you were immodest you could just use the stall..

i'm not sure the prostitute would be too thrilled.

~~~
glouwbug
🧐

------
saagarjha
> Generally facilities are designed so that the driver cannot exit the vehicle
> after pulling into the structure, but the prostitute can.

How?

~~~
_searching_
One idea: Provide stalls that are just large enough for a single car to fit
with a gap of 1m between the stalls. Put a hole in the wall on the passenger
side where the doors would be so that they open into the hole and allow
someone on the passenger side to exit into the gap.

------
anaisbetts
Is this really appropriate for Hacker News, a news site for software
engineering

~~~
epicgiga
Maybe German software engineers have to use sex boxes a lot?

~~~
dang
Please don't.

------
epicgiga
How bad must these people feel about themselves after though. Driving out to
some seedy "sex box" to pay to have uncomfortable car sex. The self disgust on
the drive back must really be something lol.

~~~
happytoexplain
This hate seems uncalled for.

